# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ ΔΟΧΕΙΟΥ ΔΙΑΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ

## thespyros

εχω ενα προβλημα στην βαλβιδα δοχειου διαστολης χανει νερο πως μπορω να το σταματησω αν βαλω ταπα θα λυσει το προβλημα??? τι αλλη λυση υπαρχει ακουω προτασεις

----------


## georgegr

Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει νερό η βαλβίδα, έχει τρυπήσει η μεμβράνη.
Αλαλαγή μεμβράνης και φούσκωμα στην πίεση που χρειάζεται η εγκατάσταση σου.
Αλλαγή του δοχείου διαστολής αν δεν παρέχεται ανταλλακτική μεμβράνη για το υπάρχον.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλημερα ,καλο μηνα . οταν λεμε δοχειο διαστολησ ενουμε του καλοριφερ ?   αν ναι και χανει νερο απο εκει ασχημα τα μαντατα για τη σερενατα ,γιατι  υπαρχει μια φουσκα μεσα λαστιχο που  μαλων εχει σπασει.   το ξεβιδονεις ολο  εχει κατι βιδες γυρο γυρο και το εχεις στο χερι με αυτο πας σε ενα καταστημα που πουλα εξαρτηματα καλοριφερ κλπ, και σου δεινει το αντιστιχο  υποψιν αλαζεις και την βαλβιδιτσα απο πανω μια και εχει διαβρωθει .

----------


## thespyros

ξερετε το κοστος ποσο ??? ειναι ευκολο να το αλλαξω εγω αν παρω ενα καινουργιο εχει απο την κατσκευη μεσα την σταθερη πειση???

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

δεν μου ειπες ομως του καλοριφερ εναι ?

----------


## thespyros

ναι ειναι ..εχω ενα ατομικο καυστηρα και ειναι μεσα μολισ ανοιγεις αλλα δεν βλεπω να εχεις βιδες για να αλλαξω την φουσκα..οποτε πρεπει να το βγαλω ολο αλλα κλεινω καποια βανα /?

----------


## vasilllis

> ξερετε το κοστος ποσο ??? ειναι ευκολο να το αλλαξω εγω αν παρω ενα καινουργιο εχει απο την κατσκευη μεσα την σταθερη πειση???




3 κιλα ενα κατοσταρικο περιπου...


Αμα το γκουγκλαρεις θα βρεις τιμες Σπυρο.
Για ατομικο λεβητα περιπου 20λτ εχει γυρω στα 20-30€.
Στα μεγαλα αλλαζουν και σαμπρελα (και βαλβιδα)
Ποσα λιτρα ειναι?εχω και ενα ελαφρος μεταχειρισμενο αλλα δεν αξιζει να στο στειλω.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

κειταξε να δεις κανονικα  κοιτας αν σε συμφερει η επισκευη , εξωτερικα πως ειναι? σε καλη κατασταση ? ναι επρεπε να ειχαι ενα διακοπτη  με ρακορ απο κατω του να το απομονωσεις ,τωρα ομως  πρεπει μαλον να αδειασεις ολη την εγκατασταση  απο την κατω πλευρα του εχει παξιμαδοβιδες αυτα..Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62354

----------


## thespyros

Ειναι μικρο μαλλον το βλεπω για 12 λιτρα εχει κατι βανες πισω θα κλεισω και θα προσπαθησω να το αλλαξω μονος μου..αν ειναι απο την κατασκευη πρεσαρισμενο τοτε νομιζω δεν θα εχω προβλημα ..>

----------


## thespyros

an κλεισω βανες θα γινει η δουλεια ..??? και κατι ακομα  εχει μεσα το δοχειο διαστολης απο κατακευαστη την κανονικη πιεση που χρειαζεται>??

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

> an κλεισω βανες θα γινει η δουλεια ..??? και κατι ακομα  εχει μεσα το δοχειο διαστολης απο κατακευαστη την κανονικη πιεση που χρειαζεται>??



1 ΟΧΙ πρεπει να ανειξεις 1 βανα να φυγει το πολυ νερο που εχει η εγκατασταση (να σκασει η πιεση οπως λεμε) 2 εχει χασει την πιεση του αφου εχει σπασει η μεμρανη   3 καλο θα ηταν αν μπρορουσατε να μας στελετε 1 φοτο απο το λεβητοστασιο αν ατο δεν ειναι εφικτο  πειτε μας ειναι υπογειο  τα νερα θα φυγουν εξω  , αν νωμιζεις οτι δεν μπωρεις να τα καταφερεις  ασ το .

----------


## thespyros

θα κανω ια προσπαθεια αν δεν μπορεσω θα φωναξω ενα υδραυλικο φιλο ...ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## vasilllis

Κανονικη πιεση εχει.δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## thespyros

τελικα θα φερω εναν υδραυλικο γνψστο μου να το κανει,,,για να ειμαι και σιγουρος

----------


## thespyros

Ολα καλά έγινε άλλαξα δοχείο διαστολής μια βαλβίδα δίπλα στο δοχείο κ ένα εξαεριστικο ολα καλά έκανα κ εξαέρωση στα σώματα κ τέλεια

----------

vasilllis (07-02-16)

----------

